#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Ритуал «Дог-Шод» «Чаб-Чю»

## Dechen Zangmo

Друзья!
В ночь с 21 на 22 февраля 2012 г. в этно-культурном центре «Селенгэ» будет проводиться ритуал «Дог-Шод» «Чаб-Чю», посвященный Новому Году по лунному календарю (по всем канонам буддийской традиции)
Начало с 23.30 и до 5 утра. С собой можно принести подношение «долга» (печенье, конфеты, которыми потом можно угощать своих близких и друзей)
 По завершению ритуала  будет угощение – белая пища (Буузы, чай с молоком, саламат).
Ритуал будут проводить ламы  Гоман Дрепунг Монастыря Наванг Риглам и Наванг Тензин. Подношение ламам приветствуется.
Место проведения ритуала: Этно-культурный центр «Селенгэ», м. Пушкинская\ Чеховская, ул. Малая  Дмитровская, д.23\15 стр. 1.
 Предварительная запись на ритуал по телефону: 650-30-27
Стоимость 500 рублей.  В стоимость входа  включено угощение (белая пища)

----------

